

DNS Speed Comparison Report - lox
http://www.solvedns.com/dns-comparison/

======
moe
_we measure from Los Angeles, Dallas and New York_

This is completely meaningless and borderline malicious (are they affiliated
with one of the services that comes out on top?).

Real performance monitoring companies such as Cedexis, Gomez or Keynote
measure from hundreds of locations, with a special focus on the 'Last Mile'.

The two metrics people tend to care most about (last mile and mobile
performance in specific areas) are entirely unrelated to whatever ping-time a
handful of vservers report.

~~~
dm2
It's a free chart with website/DNS related tools that are supported by ads.

If you have a similar service that offers free stats then please link to it.

If you don't do business in the US then this chart is probably of little use
to you.

~~~
moe
_If you don 't do business in the US then this chart is probably of little use
to you._

Cedexis provides real data for free after registration;
[http://www.cedexis.com/radar/](http://www.cedexis.com/radar/)

 _If you don 't do business in the US then this chart is probably of little
use to you._

The chart is of no use to anyone, neither inside the US nor outside the US. It
is worse than useless because it is actively misleading.

------
jzzskijj
Spoiler: "we measure from Los Angeles, Dallas and New York"

Not very useful for European resident.

~~~
samcrawford
Agreed, and if it was just a blog post with some skewed stats it'd be fine.
But it's made worse by the fact that DNS Made Easy are making advertising
claims on the back of this [0]. This seems silly to me, because if SolveDNS
introduce a Singaporean server next month, then DNS Made Easy will drop down
the rankings [1].

[0] [http://www.dnsmadeeasy.com/press-release/dns-made-easy-
conti...](http://www.dnsmadeeasy.com/press-release/dns-made-easy-continues-
pull-ahead-competition-speed-services/)

[1] Based upon some tests I just ran from a couple of different Singaporean
servers. DNS Made Easy's closest PoP to Singapore is Hong Kong, with approx
35ms RTT. Cloudflare have a PoP in Singapore itself (<1ms RTT). Singapore was
just chosen as an example, I'm sure there are many others.

------
dm2
I'd be interested in seeing how Google Cloud DNS ranks and how it's
performance changes over time.

[https://developers.google.com/cloud-
dns/](https://developers.google.com/cloud-dns/)

sue.ns.cloudflare.com and theo.ns.cloudflare.com are below 2ms

ns1.google.com (through ns4) are 32ms I'm not sure if this is using their
Cloud DNS service.

Does this change significantly throughout the day? On the main chart page it
says Cloudflare averages 32ms.

~~~
LogicX
Find out. Put a Google Cloud DNS hosted domain in the box in the upper-right
of the page.

------
LogicX
I put in a vote for NSOne.net - which is not in the chart (They take issue
with the testing from only Los Angeles, Dallas, and New York)

However, per:
[http://www.solvedns.com/nsone.net](http://www.solvedns.com/nsone.net)

After 4 lookups, the average response time of your name server
dns1.p01.nsone.net is 11.56 milliseconds. After 3 lookups, the average
response time of your name server dns2.p01.nsone.net is 11.91 milliseconds.
After 3 lookups, the average response time of your name server
dns3.p01.nsone.net is 11.60 milliseconds. After 2 lookups, the average
response time of your name server dns4.p01.nsone.net is 11.61 milliseconds.

I'm not sure whether they do those lookups across locations or not, but that
would put them at 2nd fastest in the list.

~~~
dm2
I think it matters what time you do the lookup. For Cloudflare it says the
current response time is less than 2ms.

A couple of hours later the response time is anywhere from 40ms to 250ms. I
guess that's what the monthly average is so important.

------
onuryavuz
"The speed is the DNS lookup speed only, and does not include the name
resolution speed. The time it takes to resolve a name server's name to its IP
address is NOT included in the speed calculation."

Why NOT?

~~~
icehawk
On any regular lookup, that data will be included in the glue records from the
parent zone.

------
alexchamberlain
Are the averages means or medians? I'm guessing means and I am guessing this
has skewed the output?

